
Massively collaborative mathematics - michael_nielsen
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v461/n7266/full/461879a.html
======
michael_nielsen
Also submitted 9 months ago (see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=881884>
for discussion), this seemed worth resubmitting in the light of much of the
current discussion on HN.

